# God nog aan toe



## marrish

Goedendag,

Hoewel ik dit nog niet in de spreektaal ben tegengekomen, is het mij opgevallen dat deze uitdrukking "God nog aan toe" soms in romans wordt gebruikt, in dialogen.

Wat is de juiste betekenis en oorsprong van deze uitdrukking? Is het inderdaad gangbaar? 

Dank en groeten.


----------



## YellowOnline

Zelf ken ik het ook niet, maar een kort onderzoek leert mij dat dit een in Nederland gangbare uitspraak zou zijn te vergelijken met de variaties op "och Here" in België.

Google, altijd mijn vriend in deze situaties, bevestigt dat:

"God nog aan toe" in BE: 50 hits
"God nog aan toe" in NL: 50 000 hits


----------



## marrish

Bedankt, ik dacht ook in die richting. Het verschil in de resultaten is enorm. Nu lijkt het erop dat wij de stem van de Nederlandse vrienden nodig hebben om iets meer te weten zien te komen.


----------



## bibibiben

_God nog aan toe_ komt mij wel bekend voor.  Mogelijk heb ik het zelfs wel in de mond genomen, al denk ik dat nu hoogstens nog _allejezus nog aan toe_ zou zeggen, wat minder gedateerd klinkt.

Ik ga ervan uit dat _god nog aan toe_ de wat minder verouderde variant van _drommels nog aan toe_ of _deksels nog aan toe_ is,  nogal belegen uitdrukkingen die mijn woordenboek in het Engels vertaalt met _darn it all._ En wat minder ouderwets: _damn it all_. Met het verouderde _drommels nog aan toe_ en het minder verouderde _god nog aan toe_ kun je boosheid, ergernis en ongeduld uitdrukken, dus _darn it all_ zou wel ‘ns heel passend kunnen zijn. Ik denk trouwens dat je er ook wel milde verrastheid of verbazing mee kunt uitdrukken.

En wat dat _nog aan toe_ betekent? Het zou kunnen dat de volledige uitdrukking ooit _*tot* drommels nog aan toe  _luidde. Volgens het WNT is _tot – aan toe_ te beschouwen als een variant van _tot – toe_. Oftewel, _tot – aan toe_ geeft de mate aan waarin je geërgerd/boos/ongeduldig/verrast bent. Tot de duivel (= drommel) toe dus. Of tot God toe. Of tot ‘allejezus’ toe. Dat _nog_ krijg je er gratis bij en voegt (nog) maar weinig toe, als je het mij vraagt.


----------



## ThomasK

Interessante overweging. Zou je kunnen stellen dat het zoiets betekent als 'Ook dat nog'? 

@Marrish: die "[tot] ... aan toe" vind je ook in de uitdrukking "Tot daar aan toe" (zie taaladvies.net): zoiets als 'zover willen we eventueel meegaan/ dat kunnen we nog aanvaarden, al is het niet van harte' bijvoorbeeld.


----------



## bibibiben

'Ook dat nog' heeft een veel beperktere gebruiksmogelijkheid dan 'god nog aan toe'. Volgens mij kun je 'ook dat nog' vooral (of zelfs alleen?) gebruiken als je op geërgerde wijze constateert dat iets onaangenaams gevolgd wordt door iets wat al even onaangenaam is of zelfs onaangenamer. En ook wel: als je constateert dat iets onaangenaams een nog vervelender uitwerking blijkt te hebben dan gedacht. 'God nog aan toe' kent die beperking niet. Lucht willen geven aan je ergernis, boosheid of ongeduld, dat kan al reden genoeg zijn om een 'god nog aan toe!' eruit te gooien. Of een 'jezus!', een 'god!', een 'allemachtig!', een 'sjonge!' etc.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik begrijp, ik besefte niet dat het zo breed gebruikt kon worden... Het is in Vlaanderen niet gangbaar, lijkt mij.


----------



## YellowOnline

ThomasK said:


> Ik begrijp, ik besefte niet dat het zo breed gebruikt kon worden... Het is in Vlaanderen niet gangbaar, lijkt mij.



Nee, helemaal niet zelfs, zoals Google aantoonde. Qua gebruik lijkt het mij dezelfde rol te vervullen als _(god)verdomme_, maar die vloek is krachtiger in Nederland dan in Vlaanderen. Misschien had men nood aan een sociaal aanvaardbaarder alternatief.


----------



## Bull's Eye

Misschien is Godallemachtig een goed alternatief voor Vlaanderen?


----------



## bibibiben

YellowOnline said:


> Nee, helemaal niet zelfs, zoals Google aantoonde. Qua gebruik lijkt het mij dezelfde rol te vervullen als _(god)verdomme_, maar die vloek is krachtiger in Nederland dan in Vlaanderen. Misschien had men nood aan een sociaal aanvaardbaarder alternatief.



Er zijn genoeg krachttermen voorhanden, hoor. Een gelovige in Nederland zal inderdaad niet snel _godverdomme, verdomd_ of _verdomme _zeggen, maar kan daarentegen wel op _verdraaid,_ _verdorie _of _verdikkie_  terugvallen. En als het nog veel en veel tammer moet, is er nog _nou, zeg!_, _hè!_, _nee, maar!_ et cetera.

Wat zwaarder gelovigen zullen zich overigens verre van _god nog aan toe_ houden. En ook van het zo onschuldig klinkende _goh, gossie, jee, tjee, jeminee, tjeminee _etc. Elke verwijzing naar God of Jezus zal voor hen immers uit den boze zijn.


----------



## YellowOnline

bibibiben said:


> [...] _goh, gossie, jee, tjee, jeminee, tjeminee _[...]



Ik had er nooit bij stilgestaan dat dat inderdaad verbasteringen van God of Jezus zijn. 

Tevens bedacht ik, terwijl ik dit alles herlas dat een beter equivalent in Vlaanderen niet zozeer _godverdomme_ is, maar wel _nondedju_ ("_au nom de Dieu_").

Terzijde: zelf vloek ik in vier talen door elkaar  In het Duits zeg ik vooral 'Mist' (NL 'mest'), wat eigenlijk een eufemisme is voor 'Scheiße'.


----------



## bibibiben

YellowOnline said:


> Terzijde: zelf vloek ik in vier talen door elkaar  In het Duits zeg ik vooral 'Mist' (NL 'mest'), wat eigenlijk een eufemisme is voor 'Scheiße'.



Ik hou het erg Nederlands, geloof ik. Als ik me volledig onbespied waan, bezondig ik me aan een krachtig uitgesproken 'kut'. Heb ik gisteren nog gedaan, toen een fiets zich maar niet in elkaar wilde laten zetten. Het komt maar weinig voor, hoor. Als ik maar even het idee heb dat iemand mij zou kunnen horen, stap ik over op een, liefst rochelend uitgesproken, 'ggg'. Is ook heel bevredigend. Vooral als ik het met geronde lippen uitstoot, voor extra effect. Maar ja, onbruikbaar in gelovig gezelschap. In zulke gevallen heb ik een zeer emfatisch uitgesproken 'hhh!' of 'hhha!' achter de hand. Met stemloze h, ook voor dat extra effect. Als ik heel veilig wil opereren, roep ik ook wel 'nnnee, hè!' uit. Voor zover mogelijk. Want ook al ben ik omringd  met gelovigen, als ik met 'n hamer op mijn vingers sla, zal ik vast wel iets krachtigers de lucht in slingeren. Gelukkig heb ik nog nooit hoeven timmeren terwijl gelovigen toekeken.


----------



## marrish

Ik ben heel dankbaar voor alle bijdragen deze uitdrukking hebben verduiddelijkt. Om toe te voegen, ik heb ook "godsamme nog aan toe" "verdorie nog aan toe" inderdaad, een gesofisticeerde krachtterm. ThomasK heeft de uitleg gegeven over "nog aan toe" (bibibiben ook). Is het niet zo dat dit inhoudt "nog bovenop"???


----------



## ThomasK

Voor mij zou dat inderdaad zo zijn, maar als Vlaming die de uitdrukking niet gebruikt, durf  ik geen garantie geven. 

EXTRA: Mijn redenering in deze is: ik meen een parallel te onderkennen met 'ik voeg er [...] nog aan toe'? Of dus: 'toe-' in de zin van 'extra', zoals in 'toetje', en 'aan' als vast voorzetsel (_bijdragen aan, toevoegen aan,_ ...)...


----------



## bibibiben

marrish said:


> Ik ben heel dankbaar voor alle bijdragen deze uitdrukking hebben verduiddelijkt. Om toe te voegen, ik heb ook "godsamme nog aan toe" "verdorie nog aan toe" inderdaad, een gesofisticeerde krachtterm. ThomasK heeft de uitleg gegeven over "nog aan toe" (bibibiben ook). Is het niet zo dat dit inhoudt "nog bovenop"???



'Toe' kan inderdaad op zichzelf 'erbij' betekenen, maar je blijft dan met een onverklaarde 'aan' zitten.  Je kunt je eruit redden door te zeggen dat 'nog aan toe' een verkorting is voor 'er nog aan toegevoegd', maar dan zou dit het enige geval zijn waarin 'voegen' weggelaten kan worden. En dat dan in combinatie met het wegvallen van het voornaamwoordelijk bijwoord er, wat in dit soort verkortingen normaal gesproken niet kan.

Vergelijk:

Ik ben eraan toegekomen. Verkort: Ik ben eraan toe. Maar niet:  Ik ben aan toe.

Maar hoe het nu allemaal precies zit? Ik weet het ook niet. Ik heb inderdaad eerder in deze draad een vermoeden geuit, maar het blijft een vermoeden. Hopelijk wandelt er nog eens een etymoloog voorbij die het verlossende antwoord kan geven.

'Godsamme' is trouwens ook een interessante verkorting annex vervorming: oorspronkelijk was het 'God zal me', waarvan de langere variant 'God zal me kraken/lazeren/verdoemen' luidt.


----------



## ThomasK

Nog een nuttige toevoeging inzake *'aan ... toe' *misschien... Heel courant is iets als : "Dit programma/ deze partij/... _*is aan *_vernieuwing/ verandering/.. *toe*." Of gewoon: "ik ben aan rust toe." Betekenis: die partij moet dringend vernieuwd worden, ik heb nood aan rust...


----------

